# Colored Tissue in Israeli Men's Room



## quinte (Nov 10, 2011)

Went to a *men's* restroom in a restaurant in Israel.  Surprised to see all the pink/lavender toilet tissue.  
[h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/h]


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Somebody at the pulp mill must have put a red sweater into the paper washing cycle.


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 10, 2011)

Are they expecting a diarrhea epidemic????


----------



## jaomul (Nov 12, 2011)

Read an article that when tissue is recycled it turns this colour


----------

